#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  QOS e priorização de tráfego no Mikrotik

## cleciorodrigo

Boa tarde amigos, bem pessoal não sou nenhum especialista em Mikrotik, mais de tanto ver aqui no forum ser sitado o qos e priorização de trafego andei pesquisando e cheguei a seguinte solução que uso aqui no provedor:

Marcando os pacotes no firewall:

/ ip firewall mangle 
add chain=prerouting p2p=all-p2p action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=P2P-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE P2P" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp p2p=all-p2p connection-limit=40,32 \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=P2P-Conexao-Limite \
passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=P2P-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=P2P-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=P2P-Conexao-Limite action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=P2P-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=icmp \
action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=ICMP-Conexao passthrough=yes \
comment="CONTROLE ICMP" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=ICMP-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=ICMP-Pacotes passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=443 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE \
NAVEGACAO" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=80 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=53 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=53 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=21 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Navegacao-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=Navegacao-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=110 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=E-mail-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE \
E-MAIL" disabled=no

----------


## cleciorodrigo

add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=25 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=E-mail-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=25 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=E-mail-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=E-mail-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=E-mail-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=1863 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Messenger-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE \
MESSENGER" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=1863 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Messenger-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=6891-6901 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Messenger-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=6891-6901 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Messenger-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=5190 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Messenger-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Messenger-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=Messenger-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=22 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao passthrough=yes \
comment="CONTROLE ACESSO REMOTO" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=23 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=3389 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao passthrough=yes \
comment="Terminal Server" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=5800 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="VNC" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=5900 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=8291 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="Winbox" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=3306 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Banco-Dados-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE \
BANCO DE DADOS - SQL" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=1521 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Banco-Dados-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="Oracle" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=1433-1434 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Banco-Dados-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="Microsoft \
SQL Server" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Banco-Dados-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=Banco-Dados-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=7171 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE JOGOS" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=27015 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=55905 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="Mu Online" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=55905 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=4376 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="Line Age" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=4376 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=6112 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="WarCraft" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=6112 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=4500 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=4500 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=6900 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=6900 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=5000 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=5000 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=27018 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="Counter Strike" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=27018 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=27015 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=27015 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=27020 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=27020 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=27019 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=27019 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=tcp dst-port=27013 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp dst-port=27013 action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Jogos-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=Jogos-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting protocol=udp action=mark-connection \
new-connection-mark=UDP-Conexao passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE UDP" \
disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=UDP-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=UDP-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=Outros-Conexao \
passthrough=yes comment="CONTROLE SERVICOS NAO IDENTIFICADOS" disabled=no 
add chain=prerouting connection-mark=Outros-Conexao action=mark-packet \
new-packet-mark=Outros-Pacotes passthrough=no comment="" disabled=no

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Criando o controle de banda:

/ queue tree 
add name="QOS" parent=global-total packet-mark="" limit-at=0 queue=default \
priority=8 max-limit=6000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s \
disabled=no 
add name="1 - Navegacao" parent=QOS packet-mark=Navegacao-Pacotes \
limit-at=2000000 queue=default priority=1 max-limit=100000000 \
burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="2 - Messenger" parent=QOS packet-mark=Messenger-Pacotes \
limit-at=512000 queue=default priority=2 max-limit=1000000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="2 - E-mail" parent=QOS packet-mark=E-mail-Pacotes limit-at=512000 \
queue=default priority=3 max-limit=1000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="8 - P2P" parent=QOS packet-mark=P2P-Pacotes limit-at=0 queue=default \
priority=8 max-limit=128000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s \
disabled=no 
add name="4 - Acesso-Remoto" parent=QOS packet-mark=Acesso-Remoto-Pacotes \
limit-at=256000 queue=default priority=2 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="5 - ICMP" parent=QOS packet-mark=ICMP-Pacotes limit-at=256000 \
queue=default priority=1 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="6 - UDP" parent=QOS packet-mark=UDP-Pacotes limit-at=2000000 \
queue=default priority=3 max-limit=4000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="7 - Outros" parent=QOS packet-mark=Outros-Pacotes limit-at=0 \
queue=default priority=8 max-limit=2000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="3 - Banco-Dados" parent=QOS packet-mark=Banco-Dados-Pacotes \
limit-at=256000 queue=default priority=3 max-limit=512000 burst-limit=0 \
burst-threshold=0 burst-time=0s disabled=no 
add name="3 - Jogos" parent=QOS packet-mark=Jogos-Pacotes limit-at=512000 \
queue=default priority=3 max-limit=1000000 burst-limit=0 burst-threshold=0 \
burst-time=0s disabled=no 

Falow

Clecio

----------


## thenet

amigo..perfeito isso!

eu vou pegar todas, analizar e colocar aqui pra rodar!!

mas pra facilitar, teria como comentar cada regra?
por exemplo, soh por acima dela, pra q q ela serve, faciliaria!!

Obrigado de verdade cara..show de bola tudo!!

abraços!

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo as regras estão todas comentadas, basta vc copiar o arquivo pro seu servidor e importa-las...

Falow

----------


## thenet

sim...eu sei q estao comentadas, mas disse assim, pra facilitar aqui no forum, por acima de cada regra qual finalidade..

valeww

----------


## Gosulator

a porta 23 seria para que? Não tem comment nela

Muito legal de sua parte disponibilizar essas regras, principalmente a parte das queue tree que é onde eu não entendo nada. Me diz uma coisa, como funciona as prioridades? Se o link estiver no talo (toda a banda do link estiver em uso), e tiver um pacote de prioridade 1 e outro de prioridade 2, o mkt deixa passar o prioridade 1 e coloca o prioridade 2 pra passar depois? Não tem risco de dar perda de pacotes? Tipo, porta 80 prioridade 1, msn prioridade 2. Tem vários clientes fazendo downloads via http, e um outro cliente manda mensagens via msn. Essa mensagem não vai ficar eternamente esperando pra ser enviada? Pq o mkt vai ficar dando passagem pros downloads via http pois porta 80 tem prioridade máxima.

Isso aí não vai acontecer?

Abraço e parabéns pela disposição das regras

----------


## Roberto21

Pessoal, as regras que o nosso colega colocou aqui no forum são válidas e até certo ponto muito boas para configuração de um MK, mas...As regras que se encaixam em um servidor não quer dizer que se encaixe em outro, as regras tem que ser de acordo com as caracteristicas de uso dos seus clientes, certo que algumas regras podem ser aproveitadas com 100% de aproveitamento, mas copiar e colar não resolve.

Outra coisa, não se deve habilitar as queues-tree sem o devido conhecimento de como as mesmas funcionam, as queues-tree são executadas antes da queue simple, então se você colocar na queue tree que a porta 80 ou (HTTP) só terá 200K de velocidade todos os seus clientes usarão só os 200K de velocidade da queue que será dividido entre todos.


Acho melhor pegar as regras, analizalas, e ai sim ir colocando no seu MK. Procurem nos meus post's um manual do MK em espanhol (tem duas partes) uma no word e uma no power-point, lá explica direitinho como funcionam as queues.

Isso foi só uma dica para os colegas, aceita-se ou não...(eheheh)

Boa tarde a todos.

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Exatamente as regras devem ser modificadas de acordo com cada servidor, no meu caso aqui tem funcionado legal, porem deve-se importa-las e analisar cada uma, sobre a porta 23 é usada pra acesso a equipamentos e servidores Telnet

Falow




> Pessoal, as regras que o nosso colega colocou aqui no forum são válidas e até certo ponto muito boas para configuração de um MK, mas...As regras que se encaixam em um servidor não quer dizer que se encaixe em outro, as regras tem que ser de acordo com as caracteristicas de uso dos seus clientes, certo que algumas regras podem ser aproveitadas com 100% de aproveitamento, mas copiar e colar não resolve.
> 
> Outra coisa, não se deve habilitar as queues-tree sem o devido conhecimento de como as mesmas funcionam, as queues-tree são executadas antes da queue simple, então se você colocar na queue tree que a porta 80 ou (HTTP) só terá 200K de velocidade todos os seus clientes usarão só os 200K de velocidade da queue que será dividido entre todos.
> 
> 
> Acho melhor pegar as regras, analizalas, e ai sim ir colocando no seu MK. Procurem nos meus post's um manual do MK em espanhol (tem duas partes) uma no word e uma no power-point, lá explica direitinho como funcionam as queues.
> 
> Isso foi só uma dica para os colegas, aceita-se ou não...(eheheh)
> 
> Boa tarde a todos.

----------


## juderlan

Amigo, obrigado pelo post, e por curiosidade, esse teu link é de 6 mega?

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Na verdade tenho 2 links dividos em 2 servidores, 1 de 4mb e outro de 6mb

Falow

Clecio




> Amigo, obrigado pelo post, e por curiosidade, esse teu link é de 6 mega?

----------


## acpilatti

Pessoal,

Ola! Peguei as regras postadas no início do topico e até ai tudo bem, adaptei as queue tree para a velocidade do meu link, tentei implementar uma regra para o Vono, tendo como ip do servidor deles o endereco 200.146.79.165

Marquei conexao e em seguida pacote fiz regras de entrada e saida (tcp e udp) usando este ip o problema é o seguinte

Em Fireeall ip mangle aparece a contagem do trafego, porem ao verificar as conexoes percebi que os pacotes sao remarcados para UDP-Pacote ao inves do meu VOIP-Pacote, alguém pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema?

Outra coisa, como faz para gerar os comandos da regra para vocês analisarem?

att,

----------


## acpilatti

Pessoal,

Consegui gerar o script +/-  :Smile: 

Segue abaixo para facilitar a compreenção do post anterior.

62 ;;; VONO
chain=prerouting dst-address=!200.146.79.165 protocol=tcp action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
63 chain=prerouting dst-address=!200.146.79.165 protocol=udp action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
64 chain=prerouting src-address=!200.146.79.165 protocol=tcp action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
65 chain=prerouting src-address=!200.146.79.165 protocol=udp action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
66 chain=prerouting connection-mark=!VOIP-Conexao action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=VOIP-Pacote passthrough=yes 

att

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Amigo desmarque a passthrough na regra de marcação dos pacotes

66 chain=prerouting connection-mark=!VOIP-Conexao action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=VOIP-Pacote passthrough=no

Falow

Clecio




> Pessoal,
> 
> Ola! Peguei as regras postadas no início do topico e até ai tudo bem, adaptei as queue tree para a velocidade do meu link, tentei implementar uma regra para o Vono, tendo como ip do servidor deles o endereco 200.146.79.165
> 
> Marquei conexao e em seguida pacote fiz regras de entrada e saida (tcp e udp) usando este ip o problema é o seguinte
> 
> Em Fireeall ip mangle aparece a contagem do trafego, porem ao verificar as conexoes percebi que os pacotes sao remarcados para UDP-Pacote ao inves do meu VOIP-Pacote, alguém pode me ajudar a resolver esse problema?
> 
> Outra coisa, como faz para gerar os comandos da regra para vocês analisarem?
> ...

----------


## acpilatti

Clecio,

Obrigado pela resposta agora as regras ficaram assim:

0 ;;; VONO
chain=prerouting dst-address=!200.146.79.0/24 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
1 chain=prerouting src-address=!200.146.79.0/24 action=mark-connection new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
2 chain=postrouting connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao action=change-tos new-tos=min-delay 
3 chain=prerouting connection-mark=!VOIP-Conexao action=mark-packet new-packet-mark=VOIP-Pacote passthrough=no 


Tirei as marcação de protocolos, deixei apenas uma regra para entrada e uma para saída já que tenho o ip origem/destino. Agora no queue tree esta contano o QSO para o VOIP, porem no firewall aba conection, as conexoes continuam marcadas como UDP, será que fiz algo errado?

Outra coisa? para que serve o ! a frente do ip e porta?

obrigado!

----------


## acpilatti

Pessoal!

Consegui fazer funcionar, pelo menos as marcações estão acontecendo.. rs Para quem precisar segue o print das regras

;;; VONO
chain=prerouting dst-address=200.146.79.0/24 action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
61 chain=prerouting src-address=200.146.79.0/24 action=mark-connection 
new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
62 chain=postrouting connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao action=change-tos 
new-tos=min-delay 
63 chain=prerouting connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao action=mark-packet 
new-packet-mark=VOIP-Pacote passthrough=no 

obrigado pela atenção!!!!

----------


## cleciorodrigo

Qualque coisa coloque essas regra acima das outras, porem abaixo das regras de P2P

Abraços




> Pessoal!
> 
> Consegui fazer funcionar, pelo menos as marcações estão acontecendo.. rs Para quem precisar segue o print das regras
> 
> ;;; VONO
> chain=prerouting dst-address=200.146.79.0/24 action=mark-connection 
> new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
> 61 chain=prerouting src-address=200.146.79.0/24 action=mark-connection 
> new-connection-mark=VOIP-Conexao passthrough=yes 
> ...

----------


## proxycomm

caraca muito boa as regras, basta analizar o caso e aplicar conforme o caso, muito bom mesmo
agradeco por todos que nao tem tempo de agradecer

sandro sa.
...

----------


## eternal

Eu ja uso o controle através do queue tree, mais só funciona quando desativo o hotpost
alguém pode ajudar

----------


## minelli

Pq passthrough=no ao invés de =yes aqui o meu funciona com =yes.

----------


## Gosulator

aqui eu fiz umas regras pra dar prioridade às portas de uns jogos que eu uso, mas não adiantou de nada, ou essa prioridade não prioriza suficiente. Ou ainda pelo fato deu usar dsl, a priorização de pacotes acontece da telecom pra cá, mas como lá tem outro gargalo, e sem nenhuma configuração de prioridades, não adianta porra nenhuma. Quando a conexão gargala, o lag come solto, não importa quantos milhoes de regras eu coloque no mkt.

----------


## Pirigoso

> aqui eu fiz umas regras pra dar prioridade às portas de uns jogos que eu uso, mas não adiantou de nada, ou essa prioridade não prioriza suficiente. Ou ainda pelo fato deu usar dsl, a priorização de pacotes acontece da telecom pra cá, mas como lá tem outro gargalo, e sem nenhuma configuração de prioridades, não adianta porra nenhuma. Quando a conexão gargala, o lag come solto, não importa quantos milhoes de regras eu coloque no mkt.


seu problema é que seu link esta cendo usado no maximo é inevitavel a instabilidade nos ping , para contornar esta situação use 90% no maximo de sua banda


ex: 2000 kbps vc coloca 1800kbps sobra 200kbps para manter a estabilidade dos ping

----------


## acpilatti

> seu problema é que seu link esta cendo usado no maximo é inevitavel a instabilidade nos ping , para contornar esta situação use 90% no maximo de sua banda
> 
> 
> ex: 2000 kbps vc coloca 1800kbps sobra 200kbps para manter a estabilidade dos ping


*Pessoal,*

Estou com uma dúvida. Tem como evitar que um único cliente utilize toda a banda priorizada? Se sim como posso fazer isso? 

abraços

----------


## Gosulator

eu tentei fazer isso pirigoso, não exatamente isso, mas parecido. Criei uma nova nat pra uma faixa de ip que só eu iria usar, e fiz um simple queue pra limitar o up/dl da faixa dos clientes a 230/850 kbps. Mas quando eu coloco na regra de queue a faixa de ip dos clientes, digamos 10.0.0.0 , a regra não funciona, e quando eu coloco 10.0.0.0/24, qualquer cliente consegue baixar a 850kbps. Creio que eu tô fazendo essa regra errada, pois entendo nada de netmasks. Mas se eu tivesse feito como você sugeriu mesmo, e conseguido fazer uma regra sem criar uma nova faixa de ip pra mim, não iria dar gargalo do mesmo modo? Pois quando chegasse nos 850kbps, a lagadeira ia começar de novo, pois a faixa de ip não ia ter permissão pra usar a banda extra que o link ainda tem.

valeu pela atenção, se tiver qualquer dica a mais, por favor faça o post.

abraço

----------


## Gosulator

> seu problema é que seu link esta cendo usado no maximo é inevitavel a instabilidade nos ping , para contornar esta situação use 90% no maximo de sua banda
> 
> 
> ex: 2000 kbps vc coloca 1800kbps sobra 200kbps para manter a estabilidade dos ping


coloquei isso no queue>simple mas não parece estar funcionando:

name="limite geral link #1" target-addresses=200.168.100.0/24 
dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 interface=all parent=none direction=both 
priority=8 queue=default-small/default-small limit-at=0/0 
max-limit=200000/512000 total-queue=default-small

Como coloco ela como primeira regra na fila, ela simplesmente dá a qualquer cliente a capacidade de baixar até 512kbps, e não fazo que eu quero, que é limitar o dl total daquela faixa a 512kbps. Ela até limita a faixa a 512k, mas desativa completamente o controle de velocidades dos clientes. E mesmo assim ainda acontecem MUITOS picos de 800 e 900k, que é o máximo da conexão.

----------


## evil_inside

tipo se eu tenho um link de 2mb, e marcar os pacotes e colocar 4mb na queue tree p/ porta 80 vai funcionar?

----------

